# TV-Ausgabe



## jerri (30. August 2003)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Geforce4 MX 440 Grafikkarte und jetzt meinen Fernseher (per Scart) angeschlossen. Ich bin mittlerweile soweit, dass ich den Film auf dem TV sehe, aber in schwarzweiß und ganz leisem Ton.

Ich habe bereits alle Einstellungen, die hier im Forum vorgeschlagen wurden ausprobiert und mir jetzt dieses TV Tool runtergeladen. Auch damit klappts nicht bzw. ich weiß nicht, was ich genau mit dem TV Tool einstellen soll.

Und mit dem Umstellen zu PAL weiß ich nicht, wies geht.

Ich hoffe, mir kann jemand helfen?.....


----------

